# How does the rank system work?



## pokebone (Jul 9, 2008)

......when you can go up a rank in the site?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: how do you know ..........*

0 posts is Egg, 10 is Caterpie, 200 is Metapod, and 1000 is Butterfree. More ranks are likely coming soon if they haven't been put up yet.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: how do you know ..........*

50 is caterpie


----------



## pokebone (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: how do you know ..........*

oh ok thx


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: how do you know ..........*

This thingy that you post threads in? Yeah, that's called a forum. Hence why this goes in Forum Discussion.


----------

